# Wax collection update.



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi all
Just thought I would share some pics of my collection. Just added a few new ones. 
Def wax custom blend blue pot
Def wax sh0w 3d1tion 
Def wax d1rectors 
Def wax 0stend0 black pot
Def wax m4gum 0pus on the way. 
Swissvax crystal rock
Swissvax insignis v2
Swissvax insignis v3
Swissvax shield in bmd egg
Zymol concours 
Bmd Sirius
Bmd Sirius dark
Bmd helios 
Bmd genesis
Bmd origins
Bmd miuria 
Bmd Taurus in piston container
Obsession hybrid 86
Obsession aura
Obsession euphoric
Wolfs full moon
Blackfire black ice 
Wolfgang fuzion
Victoria concours 
Chemical guys black wax sample
2x bouncers custom blends
Bouncers blue lagoon which I forgot to photograph. 
Bouncers sherbert fizz
Bouncers salute the fruit
Bouncers vanilla ice
Authentic premium
Artdeshine wax
Waxamomo watermelon
Ogle reveal
Obsession itus
R222 wax 
Angle wax desirable
Adams patriot wax





Any comments are welcome.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

any wax sub-20 pounds worth mentioning?


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Quality collection. If you have any you want to give away let me know lol


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

What a collection :doublesho


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

nice...bit overkill....but nice :lol:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

WOW, now that's a wax collection


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Nice collection.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Blimey...

Some right good'ens in there.


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Very nice collection.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Nice. Curious why you have Sirius as well as Sirius Dark? and why would you have all those Bouncers waxes and not Capture the Rapture, arguably the best one?

Out of the BMD waxes, which do you enjoy using the most? 

Do you have a wax in mind that you will go for next?  Cheers


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Jeez, that's quite a collection! 

DON'T add up the cost - you'll regret it! 

Alan W


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Don't let the misses add the cost up you mean mate. 
Use mainly Sirius dark on black cars it's amazing. My favourite is Taurus. It's so easy to use. 
I wouldn't mind more swissvax waxes


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Bloody hell, brilliant collection and a few newish waxes there.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice Dude!


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

Bloomen heck, how did you smuggle all those in past the wife is what I want to know? Great wax collection you have there.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Yea, mine is starting to hold my packages for ransom


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

What they don't know can't hurt them.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Very nice..:devil:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Awesome collection! :thumb:

Now the obvious question, which one is your favourite?


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

I do love swissvax insignis. Effortless to use.


----------



## V6dan (Feb 7, 2014)

Lovely collection must be hard to choose which one to use.


----------



## Kiwiteam (Nov 17, 2012)

Do you use this waxes or are they collection wax?


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Try to use them mate. What's the point in having them may aswell use them.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

matt1234 said:


> Don't let the misses add the cost up you mean mate.
> Use mainly Sirius dark on black cars it's amazing. My favourite is Taurus. It's so easy to use.
> I wouldn't mind more swissvax waxes


Awesome. Agree with you that Sirius dark is amazing on black. I'm envious of your BMD collection, and if I was to get another it would most likely be Taurus or Miura.

Would you consider buying Raceglaze sig 55 as your next wax. I used it today, it's so good I ended up applying the bonnet by hand.


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Keep a eye on the sales threads for them they always come up used. Never used raceglaze. But I have considered buying raceglaze black label. Heard good things. Did the 55 give a wet look.


----------



## Andyrat85 (Oct 7, 2013)

greymda said:


> any wax sub-20 pounds worth mentioning?


The obsession tester pots are always worth trying for sub £20 more than enough for a couple of layers in a pot. If your looking for decent protection for £20 could always look at 1000p as a sealant instead


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice collection use got overthere


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

Andyrat85 said:


> The obsession tester pots are always worth trying for sub £20 more than enough for a couple of layers in a pot. If your looking for decent protection for £20 could always look at 1000p as a sealant instead


i'm thikning getting a collinite 845


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

Bloody hell, I've been told I'm bad for having a similar amount of products in MY WHOLE COLLECTION OF CAR CLEANING PRODUCTS, let alone just waxes!!! Crazy, but nice collection.


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks for the comments everyone.


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

i miss some 

MK


----------

